

A Social History of Jell-O - DarkContinent
http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/08/history-of-jell-o-salad.html?Src=longreads

======
arafalov
This does not cover the "Free" tactic that was used to make Jell-O actually
penetrate the households.

That story can be read in the book "Free" by Chris Anderson:
[http://www.amazon.com/Free-The-Future-Radical-
Price/dp/14013...](http://www.amazon.com/Free-The-Future-Radical-
Price/dp/1401322905) (pages 7-10, available in the book preview)

